# Your own Pedigree?



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Have any of you ever looked into your own pedigree? I recently started working on mine and it has become a facinating experience. 

Just wondering if I am the only wierdo that is intrested in their own ancestry


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

how do you do this. does it involve having papers?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hehe no i have been doing it through ancestry.com but they do gather actual documents so that you can view them. i just love getting new leaves


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have not done it though a company but I did research my family history on my moms mom side. There is so much time between generations though. Well this year my mom would have been 79 my grandma would have been 117 and my great-granda would have been 134. We did get back to our great-great grandma. I also now that my great- great grandpa was an Indian cheif for the ojibwa tribe. My great- grandpa was born on the trap line so no birth certificate have no idea what year he was born even.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

nope...too many deadbeat dads in my family.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm a mutt to the 10th power.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a good bloodline  I'm hung like a gnat


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:rofl: That's going on my sig!


I always wanted to do research on my ped  we have a lot of family history I just need to find the time! is it free or do you have to dpay a monthly fee?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am mostly German. Both my moms maiden name and my dads last name are German. My dads side of the family has traced us back to the 1850's when our family came over from Germany. And the rest is mostly Native American indian and maybe a few other things in the mix who knows... But mostly German and Native American.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> :rofl: That's going on my sig!
> 
> I always wanted to do research on my ped  we have a lot of family history I just need to find the time! is it free or do you have to dpay a monthly fee?


omg lisa lmaooooooooooooooo


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> :rofl: That's going on my sig!
> 
> I always wanted to do research on my ped  we have a lot of family history I just need to find the time! is it free or do you have to dpay a monthly fee?


the first 2 weeks it is free then depending on the package you choose it is either $19 a month or $24.

its amazing how much you can learn and how fast on ancestry.com. 
i am already back to 1807 and i am just 2 weeks into the search


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hummm thanks I might have to check it out!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd be to scared......lol


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

PeanutsMommy said:


> Have any of you ever looked into your own pedigree? I recently started working on mine and it has become a facinating experience.
> 
> Just wondering if I am the only wierdo that is intrested in their own ancestry


Nope,your not the only weirdo.My brother has been on ancestory.com and I've looked at it and find it pretty interesting.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I did my dads side of my family. It is REALLY interesting. I learned Im A LOT more German than I thought I was and I found a ship log from when my Great Grandpa came over from Europe and gave that to my Grandma...it started to get confusing though so I stopped when I got into the last 1600's.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i would like to some day, been interested in this for quite a while....good luck to all


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

it is a lot of fun but when you get stuck it gets FRUSTRATING. I did learn that i am from a long line of farmers and that i am only second generation non-midwestern...now i have a strong urge to move to the midwest or at very least visit.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I know my mom's family is polish and dutch...

I wonder if that makes me a pollock in cloggers....lol!!

My dad's side of the family has alot of indian blood, irish and german.

So I guess I am 100% mutt


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am excited my aunt just gave me a bunch of old photos of my ancestors! its nice to match the photos to the names.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

I've worked on my ancestry for a while. I ended up discovering that my ancestors came from Spain and France. So I'm mostly Spanish, French, and Native American. It's so interesting to be able to date your family back to the 1500's.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i can only imagine getting that far back. 
on my dads dads side i do not know their nationality yet as i am back to the beginning of the 1800s and they are all still from America I have yet to find out where they came fromide)(its making me focus on that and my dads moms side is just swedish. My moms side dads side is just Italian her moms side is french and irish.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i am fully french blooded,
i have a book of history and a journal de bord, from my mother ancestor, he travels from france to nouvelle-france, and he was the only french in the politician circle. so he fight for our right to speak french in north america. oh and also he was very money, but he give it to other french people to help them having a good life in this new country 
i am very proud of my bloodline


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am mostly french/german and my hubby is mostly Creole/Seminole... cool to find out stuff for sure


----------

